# Review of the Earthway 2600A plus



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

My new 2600A plus came today and I thought I'd give a review of it.

Upon opening the box my first thought was has this been purchased and returned before. The metal parts were loosely packed into the box and none had any plastic ur styrofoam to protect it. The instructions were torn and the only thing in plastic was the small parts (nuts, bolts, etc...).

After carefully inspecting the parts and rubbing a few scuff marks off my second impression was this thing is built to last. All metal is either galvanized or powder coat. The nuts are nylon threaded and the construction is well thought out.

Assembly of bolts and screws fit snug. But, the instructions are not super clear. Better pictures and few more words would go along way. My onlyassive frustration was getting the cotter pin in for the drive wheel come to find out the backside of the axle hadn't been drilled all the way through.

Once assembled the spreader the only negatives I noticed were that the cruise wheel has the slightest wobble (you cant see it in grass just smooth ground) which can fixed with a slightly thicker washer and the stand legs are not perfectly level with each other. I believe this is just from the mounting holes being slightly off. The 40 lb. hopper holds 40 lbs and no more. I didn't put more than 35 to avoid spilling it. Last the handles twist a little which I believe could be fixed with the addition of a few washer.

Performances is good. The handles are comfortable and the spreader is light and easy to maneuver. Settings were true but I think most people may not realize the stopper bolt has a star shaped piece on the opposite side that protrudes you have to match it based on that or at least that way experience. The even spread is a cool feature but doesnt throw towards the front just the right side. Also you have to had the linkage for settings closed or product will spill out. I really enjoyed the smoothness of the ride and the distribution of product seemed true. I'm sure I'll get better with the even spread and hopefully Im missing something there.

My final conclusion is it's a good spreader but slightly over priced. A larger hopper and a few extra washers would do a lot of good. If the even spread covered just one hole instead of two it might make the even spread more effective. Again I feel like I'm missing something with the even spread feature.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I have the same spreader and agree 100%! My biggest complaints is that the hopper won't hold a full 32lbs bag of milo (at least mine won't) and it's supposed to be 40lbs. Other than that it's a great spreader and I like it more than my old Scotts spreader for sure.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Yea I'm wondering how they came to the conclusion it's a 40 lb. hopper. I'm thinking water filled.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Great review! No pics of this thing?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Buster said:


> Great review! No pics of this thing?


@Buster

I received my spreader today and here are some pics. I haven't used it yet but should be a good upgrade from my Scott's Mini that I used for almost 4 years.

Instructions are poor and I would've shot myself if I didn't find this video:


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Awar said:


> Buster said:
> 
> 
> > Great review! No pics of this thing?
> ...


Are you supposed to insert the agitator pin all the way through like that? The directions show is inserted half way through. I noticed LCN has his inserted all the way too in one of his videos. I've been using mine with it half way inserted, maybe that is why it doesn't seem to spread consistently.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

I got one over the winter. Have used it several times now. Not liking it at all. The product does not come out of the hopper constistantly regardless of prill size or amount in the hopper. Have to bounce it. Very frustrating 
I'm going to play with the agitator or maybe try something esle for an agitator before I throw it out. I have a Scotts deluxe something or other, don't really like it either.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

tommyboy said:


> I got one over the winter. Have used it several times now. Not liking it at all. *The product does not come out of the hopper constistantly regardless of prill size or amount in the hopper.* Have to bounce it. Very frustrating
> I'm going to play with the agitator or maybe try something esle for an agitator before I throw it out. I have a Scotts deluxe something or other, don't really like it either.


Did you check for clumps when you were putting materials in the hopper? Don't rely on the agitator too much. It is there to keep the flow going, not break up clumps. I spent a good five minutes breaking up Scotts Crabgrass Halts' clumps as I was putting it in the Elite. I even did this with Mini.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

tommyboy said:


> I got one over the winter. Have used it several times now. Not liking it at all. The product does not come out of the hopper constistantly regardless of prill size or amount in the hopper. Have to bounce it. Very frustrating
> I'm going to play with the agitator or maybe try something esle for an agitator before I throw it out. I have a Scotts deluxe something or other, don't really like it either.


Having to bounce it a lot is how I would describe my problem too.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

greencare said:


> tommyboy said:
> 
> 
> > I got one over the winter. Have used it several times now. Not liking it at all. *The product does not come out of the hopper constistantly regardless of prill size or amount in the hopper.* Have to bounce it. Very frustrating
> ...


No clumps


----------



## Jelvis (Mar 31, 2019)

Spreads Milorganite well, everything else not so good. Can't wait to get rid of it.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

greengrass said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > Buster said:
> ...


@greengrass the instructions show it half inserted but also show an arrow pointing in the direction that you need to insert it. So I see that as an "in progress" pic but it would only make sense for it to be fully inserted.

On another note reading those negative comments are making me worried whether I made a good investment. It's a prosumer (almost commercial grade) spreader by a company that manufactures spreaders and is designed to spread granules, why would it not spread well?! I'll try it in the next few days and see for myself I guess!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I have similar issues with my Titan spreader, which is an Earthway 2150 clone. The agitator doesn't seem long or low enough to shake the material once it gets down to the last pound or so.

Here are similar complaints and possible mods to the agitator.
https://aroundtheyard.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?t=12612


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Was about to pull the trigger on this but sounds like I need to hold up. What is the next best recommendation. Looking at the Scotts Elite, but would really like pneumatic tires but also dont want to spend $400 on a Lesco. Also, is cable vs linkage system something to be concerned with? I know the spring will eventually wear out on the cable but other than replacing a spring, what am I missing?


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

PGunn said:


> Was about to pull the trigger on this but sounds like I need to hold up. What is the next best recommendation. Looking at the Scotts Elite, but would really like pneumatic tires but also dont want to spend $400 on a Lesco. Also, is cable vs linkage system something to be concerned with? I know the spring will eventually wear out on the cable but other than replacing a spring, what am I missing?


I don't think you can replace Scotts Elite's spring. Another thing I like about linkage is the fact that one can check for proper calibration (opening at high setting) before spreading. If you only plan to use spreader five or six times yearly, I recommend Scotts. Otherwise, I recommend something else.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I tested the Earthway spreader today by spreading 10 lbs of Anderson's Humic DG. It spreads okay but as noted by others getting the last 1/2 lb or so is not practical. I think I'll just have to add 1/2 lb of product in the future and just stop when it stops spreading.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

As far as doing the job and spreading product, mine works flawlessly and I have not had the problems others experienced. Mine distributes all of the product in the hopper well until there is a few handfuls left then you just have to give it a small hop to knock the small stuff down. But that's not any different than any other spreader I've ever used. Once the product is below the agitator there isn't anything to help push it out and that's normal. I think it's a great unit and I would buy it again if I had to. My only complaint is the hopper size. If it were a 50lb hopper like the 2150 it would at least hold 40lbs haha. Linkage setups are far superior to cable setups as well. Less likely to stretch or break and they are much more accurate.

I'm going to see if I can mount a 2150 hopper on mine and if so I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

greengrass said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > Buster said:
> ...


If it provides any reassurance, Scotts has their Elite model's agitator pins pre-installed in similar fashion (half-way through).


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

greencare said:


> greengrass said:
> 
> 
> > Awar said:
> ...


@greengrass & @greencare For what it's worth, I just called Earthway technical support and the agent helping me first said that she recommends to push the pin all the way in as it's more secure that way, then she pulled up the instructions and said it's actually recommended to push the pin half way in :roll:


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Awar said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> > greengrass said:
> ...


Half way in is how it's supposed to be. Not sure how much it matters but mines at the recommended setting and it works great.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Txmx583 said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > greencare said:
> ...


Thanks, I'll make the change and see if it makes a difference :thumbup:


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm in the process of 3D printing an improved agitator for my 2600a. I've hated how poorly the small pin works since I got it.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

I have a question for Earthway owners. How far away from the blocked edge does the EdgeGuard throw? If the left side is blocked, does it throw slight farther to the left from the left wheel?


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Just received my 2600a from Amazon today. Pretty sturdy for a smaller sized spreader. Doesn't take up much space either. Can't wait to try it out. Now to figure out what settings to use.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

cjackson0314 said:


> I'm in the process of 3D printing an improved agitator for my 2600a. I've hated how poorly the small pin works since I got it.


Did you get a model finished?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

greencare said:


> I have a question for Earthway owners. How far away from the blocked edge does the EdgeGuard throw? If the left side is blocked, does it throw slight farther to the left from the left wheel?


You can run your left wheel like a couple of inches off the edge. It does not throw to the left if the wheel. I typically do perpendicular passes when putting down granular to make sure edges get their share. I also blow off granules from the sidewalk or driveway so the edges get those too.



Baretta said:


> Just received my 2600a from Amazon today. Pretty sturdy for a smaller sized spreader. Doesn't take up much space either. Can't wait to try it out. Now to figure out what settings to use.


You'll be surprised that the settings recommended in the instructions book based on the lbs per k will work just fube in most cases. I'm being conservative and kind of calibrate every time I put a new product down, so I use 2 settings lower than recommended for my first k and do multiple passes, then kick it up a setting or two for the rest of the lawn.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@Awar 
Right. I tend to lean on the side of caution as well then increase halfway going in the opposite direction if need be. I'll have to start documenting my settings. Only owned Scotts DLX/Drop prior.

How do you find it for spreading grass seed, mainly the edges?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@Baretta I never used it for seed but I've done granular fertilizers with different prill size, Humic DG, fungicide & lime.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

First shot at a new agitation arm design. The bottom is level with the white plastic bushing around the shaft. The hole for the pin was off a bit so I'll have to move that and try again


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Second version, pin is still slightly off. Ran a drill bit through and got it going. Added a little pusher on bottom that clears the little nubbin in the hopper by a few millimeters





I'm going to put down some urea tomorrow so I'll report back about whether or not it works afterwards


----------



## hawrylte (Jul 4, 2020)

For those of you interested in the 2600A Plus, this is the spreader McMaster-Carr is selling as their 40 lb broadcast spreader (7032T14). Got mine from them for less than $110 including tax and shipping.

I like it and it seems to work well. Had to take a file to the corners of the control lever gauge. Only grip I have with it is the control lever rubber handle on mine keeps coming off. Earthway sent me some extras and I doubled up on them and it seems to stay on better now.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

hawrylte said:


> For those of you interested in the 2600A Plus, this is the spreader McMaster-Carr is selling as their 40 lb broadcast spreader (7032T14). Got mine from them for less than $110 including tax and shipping.
> 
> I like it and it seems to work well. Had to take a file to the corners of the control lever gauge. Only grip I have with it is the control lever rubber handle on mine keeps coming off. Earthway sent me some extras and I doubled up on them and it seems to stay on better now.


Old BMX trick: spray the bar and the inside of the handle with crappy (Aqua Net) hair spray and let it dry a little then shove it on


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

quadmasta said:


> Second version, pin is still slightly off. Ran a drill bit through and got it going. Added a little pusher on bottom that clears the little nubbin in the hopper by a few millimeters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stl? Was going to create something myself as the tiny pin does squat lol I was thinking of adding waffled paddles or something that grabs closer to the front where it likes to gather when it gets low. How'd yours do?


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

It did FAR better than the stupid pin and the point where I have to hop the thing around to get the last bit out is much lower. It could probably be made longer, I just didn't want it to completely go over the dispensing holes just in case there was a jam or something.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4558302


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I wonder if that will fit my 2150

Now I need a 3D Printer


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm testing a few designs myself. Going to tweak this a little more and see what I can come up with. This is on my Titan spreader but it's just a clone so they should be the same.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DFWLawnNut said:


> I'm testing a few designs myself. Going to tweak this a little more and see what I can come up with. This is on my Titan spreader but it's just a clone so they should be the same.


I like it. Anxious to see what design you end up with. You could probably sell a few in the marketplace subforum.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

+1. I'd be interested in an agitator upgrade.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Count me in!


----------



## kmw (Jun 27, 2020)

+1! I'm betting it struggles when the hopper is full...


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

kmw said:


> +1! I'm betting it struggles when the hopper is full...


I have to agree.

I feel the first prototype will offer less resistance but yet less efficient than the green goblin one :mrgreen:


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Did a little tinkering today and did a version 2.0. Less bulk up higher and made of ABS. I might try the green one, but I dont think its gonna work. I made the ends of this one scoop inward to pull it away from the edges or at least thats what I was thinking it will do to move it toward the holes.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

That thing looks Yuuge!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

This concept is pretty interesting sadly won't work for spinning agitators "I think"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZqczaUdS4Q


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> This concept is pretty interesting sadly won't work for spinning agitators "I think"


It could definitely work but it'd be a bit more involved. You'd have to have a cam drive on the shaft and have that moving the fingers


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Here it is installed. It's more for when it gets low and the fert sits in the front and doesn't get to the holes without stopping and shaking it around. There is about 5mm underneath it right now. I can always raise or lower it in the design depending upon what ends up working best. 
https://youtu.be/YsegA9BQ7mg


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DFWLawnNut said:


> Here it is installed. It's more for when it gets low and the fert sits in the front and doesn't get to the holes without stopping and shaking it around. There is about 5mm underneath it right now. I can always raise or lower it in the design depending upon what ends up working best.


I'm liking it. :thumbup:


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

DFWLawnNut said:


> Here it is installed. It's more for when it gets low and the fert sits in the front and doesn't get to the holes without stopping and shaking it around. There is about 5mm underneath it right now. I can always raise or lower it in the design depending upon what ends up working best.


Wow that looks awesome! Nice job!

Are you able to share the 3d file so I can try to print one for myself? My agitator just broke and I replaced it with a cotter pin, but as you can imagine it does not work well. I don't have a 3d printer, but my library does, so hopefully they can print it for me.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4611282

Definitely makes it harder to push with heavier loads in it. I need to slim it up a bit but you are welcome to try it.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Going to try Agitator 2.0 today lol.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@DFWLawnNut how did it work out for you?


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Does anyone have any issues with disabling the side spreader with product in the hopper and it just dumps all the product out? I even hold the spreader setting bar all the way closed when transitioning and it still wants to open up and dump.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

mjh648 said:


> Does anyone have any issues with disabling the side spreader with product in the hopper and it just dumps all the product out? I even hold the spreader setting bar all the way closed when transitioning and it still wants to open up and dump.


Yes. At first I thought it was a learning curve thing but that's not the case.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@daganh62 how frustrating.


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

daganh62 said:


> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any issues with disabling the side spreader with product in the hopper and it just dumps all the product out? I even hold the spreader setting bar all the way closed when transitioning and it still wants to open up and dump.
> ...


Yes I noticed this issue when I got mine but I just loosed the screws that clamp that part and it was resolved.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

zeroibis said:


> daganh62 said:
> 
> 
> > mjh648 said:
> ...


----------



## tam (Jun 27, 2020)

hawrylte said:


> For those of you interested in the 2600A Plus, this is the spreader McMaster-Carr is selling as their 40 lb broadcast spreader (7032T14). Got mine from them for less than $110 including tax and shipping.


Do you recall ballpark what the shipping was on it? My Scotts spreader bit the dust this week, and I'm trying to decide between this one and the Titan. I got a little antsy at the McMaster-Carr site wanting my payment info before showing me a final total.

@DFWLawnNut, I'd also be interested in seeing your final design.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

tam said:


> hawrylte said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you interested in the 2600A Plus, this is the spreader McMaster-Carr is selling as their 40 lb broadcast spreader (7032T14). Got mine from them for less than $110 including tax and shipping.
> ...


It didnt quite work with a full bucket unfortunately as the gear box doesnt have enough umpf to push the stuff around. For a half bucket or less it would work fine and get most of the stuff out. Ive since moved to a spyker setup and brought my Titan to the office lol.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm having awesome results with a poor's man solution. I have no 3D printer but it's working pretty darn good. Zip ties for the win :mrgreen:



http://imgur.com/5BcKrB5


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

LawnSolo said:


> I'm having awesome results with a poor's man solution. I have no 3D printer but it's working pretty darn good. Zip ties for the win :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5BcKrB5


 hah! Gonna have to try that :thumbup:


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

ScottieBones said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having awesome results with a poor's man solution. I have no 3D printer but it's working pretty darn good. Zip ties for the win :mrgreen:
> ...


I will as well, pretty cool idea!


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Anyone have an issue with their right wheel not spinning smoothly? I put down some Disease Ex and Yard Mastery Stress Blend this week and noticed it didn't seem to be throwing evenly. When I was done and cleaned up, I noticed the right wheel would catch a little when moving. Almost seemed like the gear box was sliding off of the flat part of the axle.


----------

